# Monty Python's Flying Mafia Day 1



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 20, 2009)

As the citizens of England looked at the town square, expecting to see an incredibly gory display showing the inhumanities that people would suffer at the hands of the mafia, they were annoyed to find that nobody was dead.

*Nobody has died.*

Forty-eight hours to discuss.


----------



## Blazie (Dec 20, 2009)

Woohoo! We're all alive!

...so...Did the healers block a mafia killing? Or there any other way for everyone to survive that I've missed?


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 20, 2009)

Um, I don't think so. Anyway, we can't really say anything on the first night. The aren't really any leads.


----------



## Flora (Dec 20, 2009)

Mafia coulda forgot a night action. *shrugs*

Or the Killer Rabbit coulda been targeted

Strange though


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 22, 2009)

...alright then.

Nobody dies.

...this isn't going very well. Either way, gogogo fortyeight hours


----------

